# Scout training--flying go out and heeling



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Can't help myself. I totally crack up every time I watch her flying go out. The second the spectators started clapping she was gone--felt like the job was done I guess! So I had to put her back in her box and make her stay while everyone cheered 

Her heeling is coming along. I do not like that she is pacing in this video for most of it. She doesn't on the fast so I am thinking maybe if I lengthen my stride and/or pick up the pace I can fix that. She is also hunkering down still so I am working on getting her to sit up after a alt and place her feet more evenly. Oh dear, so many little things! 

I took out the background noise for the heeling so you don't hear the spectators conversation but I am glad to say that I heard one person say, 'beautiful footwork.' Yay! I am getting better too


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

she's really coming along nicely!
For the pacing, try starting out faster. You don't have to keep up the fast pace, but really step it off the first step or two. That's what they do in the breed ring


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice job! I would pick up the pace with her, leave your stride alone!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice! Brandy was a pacer. I had to really make the effort to speed up, yet keep my stride. Now it's second nature. 

I am going to have to build one of those go out boxes! That looks very helpful. 

Scout is beautiful, thanks for sharing your video.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Very nice! Brandy was a pacer. I had to really make the effort to speed up, yet keep my stride. Now it's second nature.
> 
> I am going to have to build one of those go out boxes! That looks very helpful.
> 
> Scout is beautiful, thanks for sharing your video.


The box is nice, I need to get off my lazy butt and phase it out though. :curtain: 

She doesn't always pace, the short clip I did at the fun match she wasn't pacing. Arrg. My trainer thinks sometimes it can be stress related. If left on her own she doesn't pace, but when forced to go a slower pace or stuck on a leash she will often pace. I guess being somewhat of a conformation person I don't like watching it. Takes away some of the pretty heeling--or is that just me?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

No, it's not just you (except Scout has such beautiful coat, I wouldn't have noticed had you not said anything.) Brandy didn't have a lot of coat, so her's was very obvious. Brandy only paced when doing obedience, however, had you known Brandy, you would have understood. While one of the smartest and most titled dogs (two UD legs) I had, she sometimes used her smarts for evil purposes. She was a naughty girl! (And that is forum friendly verbiage). I do miss her, she kept me on my toes!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Get yourself a metronome or find some music like the one you are playing on youtube and heel with the beat. I think heeling should be about 120 beats per minute? Ya'll look great and what wonderful attention you are getting!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

lovely to watch!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You guys look great - and she looks like she's grown up a little since your last video that I saw (from last summer or fall I think?). Pretty girl.

About the pacing - I didn't notice it the first time I watched the video. I was looking at her head. And her tail didn't stop wagging.  

I'm going to say that if you lengthen your stride and move at a brisker pace, it could help break her out of the pacing. <- Somebody at one of my classes does the same with her pointer who has the same pacing problem.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice!

Definitely move faster.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

OMG sooooo cute!!!!! Scout is adorable!
YES you need to walk faster and frankly, more naturally. You look like you are trying to balance books on your head. I HATE footwork in obedience and it's really unnatural for me so I'm not too concerned with it but you have to find a pace that is comfortable for you and I think if you lengthen your stride and make it a bit more fluid, Scout will not pace. Also, do you teach her that FAST means RUN -- as in break into a gallop? You guys look great though, that will be amazing novice heeling. Go you!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I feel so great about how far we've come although there are still some bugs to work out. I really hope we are ready for the October shows.

LOL I may not be the most natural as I am trying so hard to not mess up! I am sure experience and practice will help.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

...and next on the agenda is to get a video of a single (or double even) t up here. I can't tape myself so I just need to find someone. We're doing a lot better with that one too and I can't wait to field train with my friend on Wednesday. Hopefully she will think we are ready for pattern blinds--or at least to move on.


----------

